# My DVR Expander 1TB and 500GB no longer being manufactured



## Fishbone4u (Jun 5, 2002)

I just called WD about why the stock has been so low on their 1TB My DVR Expander's and if WD knows anything about the poor reliability people have been reporting with these drives. I just bought a 1TB version but am nervous with all of the negative reviews out there.

The tech. support person at Western Digital put me on hold and looked into it. She claims that they are no longer manufacturing the 1TB or 500GB models but are "working on something else". I asked why their website says "out of stock" and not 'discontinued" and she said that it hasn't been updated yet.

It sounded like I had called India so I am not sure about the accurateness of this information but this could explain why supplies are low. She also said the drive is an "old" drive..but the 1TB model has only been out since the Summer, right? Why would they put an ancient drive in a new product?

I know Amazon has them back in stock but not on WD's website. Maybe they are exhausting all supplies of these drives? This is TIVO's only external solution without voiding your warranty. If this solution disappears there will be no was of expanding your DVR without ruining the Tivos warranty.

Anyone have any information on this issue?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I would go with the internal expansion. It probably will be more reliable in the future than depending on 2 hard drives not to fail. Hard drive failure is the most common TiVo failure mode.

Regarding warranty, several posters have said you can swap the new drive with the original one you saved, force connections to TiVo several times, and the odds that TiVo will discover or care are slim. I decided to take the risk after the 90-day full warranty period. Having the original drive available is a great backup and a troubleshooting aid. If you develop problems that might be the hard drive, you swap the original back in and see if they go away.

You've probably already noticed the Drive Expansion sticky thread at the top of this forum. Detailed up-to-date instructions in the first post and plenty of help if you have problems/questions.


----------



## Fishbone4u (Jun 5, 2002)

I understand the process of how to upgrade the drive but that was my point..is to avoid voiding my warranty.

Are you proposing that I open up the 1TB MY DVR EXPANDER and use that drive internally instead of the existing internal drive?



dlfl said:


> I would go with the internal expansion. It probably will be more reliable in the future than depending on 2 hard drives not to fail. Hard drive failure is the most common TiVo failure mode.
> 
> Regarding warranty, several posters have said you can swap the new drive with the original one you saved, force connections to TiVo several times, and the odds that TiVo will discover or care are slim. I decided to take the risk after the 90-day full warranty period. Having the original drive available is a great backup and a troubleshooting aid. If you develop problems that might be the hard drive, you swap the original back in and see if they go away.
> 
> You've probably already noticed the Drive Expansion sticky thread at the top of this forum. Detailed up-to-date instructions in the first post and plenty of help if you have problems/questions.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Fishbone4u said:


> I understand the process of how to upgrade the drive but that was my point..is to avoid voiding my warranty.
> 
> Are you proposing that I open up the 1TB MY DVR EXPANDER and use that drive internally instead of the existing internal drive?


No, sorry I missed that you already had the 1 TB expander and was responding as if you were considering either that or an internal expansion. If you haven't used the expander and can return it for a full refund, that would still be my preference if the warranty risk is acceptable to you. I think the risk is very low but YMMV.

If you're keeping the expander I don't understand your concern about warranty and doing an internal expansion. If the expander fails before the one year warranty on your TiVo is up, won't the expander be covered under warranty? Even most of the 500 GB expanders last one year, although many fail by 18 mos. The 1 TB expander reliability isn't known yet.

As to the general concern of no more expanders for sale, I guess it is obvious by now I don't think that is much of a problem, since expanders have a bad rep for early failures. It would be better for new buyers to either buy an HD XL or buy an HD and do the internal expansion. I believe the HD XL prices have come down quite a bit lately.


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like the WD rep may have been confused. Since they are now selling the 1 TB version of the drive, they may indeed have discontinued the 500 MB version. Best Buy has been selling the 500 MB version at clearance prices for the past few months which would seem to confirm that it has been discontinued.

The 1 TB version has only been available for six months or so. It seems unlikely that WD would discontinue it after such a short period of time.

Even if WD were to discontinue both drives, I'm confident that TiVo would provide another alternative rather than forcing their customers to replace the internal drive.


----------



## Fishbone4u (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm talking about a Warranty regarding if I open up my new Tivo HD box then technically I've violated the warranty.

A senior tech. at Tivo told me that they can tell from their end if a box has been modified with another drive.



dlfl said:


> No, sorry I missed that you already had the 1 TB expander and was responding as if you were considering either that or an internal expansion. If you haven't used the expander and can return it for a full refund, that would still be my preference if the warranty risk is acceptable to you. I think the risk is very low but YMMV.
> 
> If you're keeping the expander I don't understand your concern about warranty and doing an internal expansion. If the expander fails before the one year warranty on your TiVo is up, won't the expander be covered under warranty? Even most of the 500 GB expanders last one year, although many fail by 18 mos. The 1 TB expander reliability isn't known yet.
> 
> As to the general concern of no more expanders for sale, I guess it is obvious by now I don't think that is much of a problem, since expanders have a bad rep for early failures. It would be better for new buyers to either buy an HD XL or buy an HD and do the internal expansion. I believe the HD XL prices have come down quite a bit lately.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Fishbone4u said:


> I'm talking about a Warranty regarding if I open up my new Tivo HD box then technically I've violated the warranty.
> 
> A senior tech. at Tivo told me that they can tell from their end if a box has been modified with another drive.


They can, that info is part of the phone home.
However that does not mean that you will be instantly denied warranty coverage because of it.

The standard approach has been if you have a modified Tivo that is having problems, you return the original hard drive into it to troubleshoot with Tivo support, and if your failure still exists, then you RMA it back to Tivo.

This approach has worked for many folks for many years, and as long as you're not rude or offensive about it, Tivo seems pretty good with the "don't ask, don't tell" policy.

Diane

Diane


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

Rick313 said:


> The 1 TB version has only been available for six months or so. It seems unlikely that WD would discontinue it after such a short period of time.


I was surprised by that as well but when I got one back in October, Best Buy had it on closeout. A guy working there had been hoarding them in the back to sell on eBay after they stopped being readily available. I thought he was nuts but I'm starting to appreciate the genius of his strategy.


----------



## chestnu1 (Oct 10, 2008)

If the expander has indeed been discontinued then perhaps the soon to be announced and long rumored series 4 has enough space to not need an external drive. Or whatever new drive they use is set up differently.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's impossible to have "enough space to not need an external drive". (Now, if it allowed copying to an external drive rather than 'marrying' to an external drive -- no I don't mean download to computer -- that would in a roundabout way fulfill that need.)


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

When I had an issue with my out of warranty series 3, the rep actually told me that I had a modified Tivo (she says I had a 10 TB drive!!) and they could not do an out of warranty exchange (for the $150) because the drive had been updated.

I insisted that she re-check it, and I guess either she read it wrong or her system messed up my info. She then discovered the error and the exchange went through.

Interesting they wouldn't do an exchange though...


----------



## zrie014 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, just to let you know we bought the 1T My DVR Extender last year and have had no problems with it. I am sorry that WD is discontinuing it. We tape lots of shows and it helps with our memory problems.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I think the 500g is discontinued but not the 1T. Even on the TiVo site, they are only selling the 1T, the 500G is no longer listed.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

zrie014 said:


> Hi, just to let you know we bought the 1T My DVR Extender last year ....




I didn't think it was released until about April of this year.


----------



## BarryD99 (Mar 30, 2002)

I bought my Tivo HD and 500 mb expander around April of 2008. Experienced problems about 11 months after. Tivo kept on telling me it was a Comcast problem, not a drive problem. Finally after 5 visits by Comcast, Tivo agreed the expander was bad and I returned it to WD under warranty.

The replacement lasted less than 6 monthes, until October of this year. The Tivo tech support guy actually suggested that I buy an internal drive from Weeknees.

I did, but silly me. Before I installed the new drive, I called Tivo to ask whether the card card settings would be saved. The new tech told me he was putting a note in my record that I had modified the Tivo and they would not give me any phone support in the future.

I installed the Weeknees drive with no problems, but fear I will not have access to any Tivo phone support in the future. Too bad, because I have been a Tivo user since the early Series 1's. If Tivo really refuses to give me phone support in the future they will never get another sale from me, nor will I recommend them to my friends.

As far as the expanders, I think they are definitely a week link.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

BarryD99 said:


> If Tivo really refuses to give me phone support in the future they will never get another sale from me, nor will I recommend them to my friends.


TiVo is remarkably arrogant for a company that's barely hanging on and that needs people to evangelize the product. I have stopped recommending them.



> As far as the expanders, I think they are definitely a week link.


One of my TiVo HDs is randomly rebooting and getting stuck on the powering up screen. I suspect that it's a problem with the expander. I paid a premium price (over the cost of a bare drive and DIY) and unfortunately the product isn't reliable.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

BarryD99 said:


> The replacement lasted less than 6 monthes, until October of this year. The Tivo tech support guy actually suggested that I buy an internal drive from Weeknees.
> 
> I did, but silly me. Before I installed the new drive, I called Tivo to ask whether the card card settings would be saved. The new tech told me he was putting a note in my record that I had modified the Tivo and they would not give me any phone support in the future.
> 
> I installed the Weeknees drive with no problems, but fear I will not have access to any Tivo phone support in the future. Too bad, because I have been a Tivo user since the early Series 1's. If Tivo really refuses to give me phone support in the future they will never get another sale from me, nor will I recommend them to my friends.





Phantom Gremlin said:


> TiVo is remarkably arrogant for a company that's barely hanging on and that needs people to evangelize the product. I have stopped recommending them.


Tivo has never supported or recommended that users modify units themselves and void the warranty. For anyone to think that you can go in and modify units internally and still have manufacturer support is a fantasy.
IMNSHO their silent policy of "don't ask, don't tell" is one that other consumer electronics companies would do well to emulate.

There's no reason I can think of that I would need their phone support between it being A: Out of warranty, B: I have access to the SOAK at TCF, and C: I have access to other companies such as Weaknees that can do repairs.

This is the real world, and the corner Tivo has put their tent pole in as far as modifications is one that I, and I assume many others here, can live with.

Diane


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Tivo has never supported or recommended that users modify units themselves and void the warranty. For anyone to think that you can go in and modify units internally and still have manufacturer support is a fantasy.


In the distant past I've purchased Dell computers that came with instructions on how to "modify" the units (e.g. to add hard disks). Presumably they still allow that, but I'm now mostly in the Apple walled garden and they make it harder to tinker. So obviously the "fantasy" varies by manufacturer. But even Apple lets you change HDs in a Mini w/o voiding your warranty.

Nevertheless, if TiVo doesn't want people to modify their units, they should *sell me a f***ing product that works.* I have better things to do with my time than play disk jockey, so I bought WD expanders for two of my TiVos. Now, about 20 months later, one of my boxes is exhibiting the dreaded power-up screen failure. Probably the crappy expander that I paid *premium* dollars for.

I now need to spend another $200 to buy an internal replacement drive, because I don't want to fiddle with expanders any more. TiVo sucks.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> In the distant past I've purchased Dell computers that came with instructions on how to "modify" the units (e.g. to add hard disks). Presumably they still allow that, but I'm now mostly in the Apple walled garden and they make it harder to tinker. So obviously the "fantasy" varies by manufacturer. But even Apple lets you change HDs in a Mini w/o voiding your warranty.


Tivo is a consumer electronics devices with a closed OS, not an open format computer.



Phantom Gremlin said:


> Nevertheless, if TiVo doesn't want people to modify their units, they should *sell me a f***ing product that works.* I have better things to do with my time than play disk jockey, so I bought WD expanders for two of my TiVos. Now, about 20 months later, one of my boxes is exhibiting the dreaded power-up screen failure. Probably the crappy expander that I paid *premium* dollars for.
> 
> I now need to spend another $200 to buy an internal replacement drive, because I don't want to fiddle with expanders any more. TiVo sucks.


If you're that determined to hate them, nothing will change, sell it and move on.

Diane


----------



## mrbeefhead (Aug 14, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Tivo is a consumer electronics devices with a closed OS, not an open format computer.
> 
> If you're that determined to hate them, nothing will change, sell it and move on.
> 
> Diane


I guess that Diane hasn't experienced some of the same frustrations that many of us have.

Diane, I have to reboot my TiVo up to 5 times per day for reasons that TiVo cannot or will not explain. They've had me experiment with everything from the ethernet cable to the HDMI cable to attenuators, etc...

Sure, I can keep returning it but that'll mean I'll need to keep paying Comcast to come install cablecards. And the problem returns.

I don't think that asking for solutions from TiVo is asking too much.

I used to be the biggest TiVo evangelist. Now I tell my friends and family to avoid TiVo products like the plague because I know that there is a good chance they'll face the same lack of support that I, and many others on this forum, have faced.

A product like TiVo needs reliability in order to have credibility. When a DVR becomes unreliable, it becomes useless.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

zrie014 said:


> ....We tape lots of shows....


What is this *"tape"* of which you speak?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tivo is different then a computer. The power supply tivo uses isn't shielded. The capacitors retain a charge after the unit is unplugged. Tivo has to tell customers not to open the case.

You can buy a 1 T driver for under $100, no reason to pay $200.

Many (most?) cable companies haven't activated the eSATA port on their DVRs. Maybe tivo made a mistake and the existing hardware and software won't reliably work with expander drives under the conditions used by many customers.



Phantom Gremlin said:


> Nevertheless, if TiVo doesn't want people to modify their units, they should *sell me a f***ing product that works.* I have better things to do with my time than play disk jockey, so I bought WD expanders for two of my TiVos. Now, about 20 months later, one of my boxes is exhibiting the dreaded power-up screen failure. Probably the crappy expander that I paid *premium* dollars for.
> 
> I now need to spend another $200 to buy an internal replacement drive, because I don't want to fiddle with expanders any more. TiVo sucks.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mrbeefhead said:


> I guess that Diane hasn't experienced some of the same frustrations that many of us have.
> 
> Diane, I have to reboot my TiVo up to 5 times per day for reasons that TiVo cannot or will not explain. They've had me experiment with everything from the ethernet cable to the HDMI cable to attenuators, etc...
> (snippage)
> A product like TiVo needs reliability in order to have credibility. When a DVR becomes unreliable, it becomes useless.


On the other hand not everyone has a bad experience, I have an S3 and a TivoHD both from their respective day one releases, and no reboots, no issues, no problems with either unit, both under heavy use.

I'm not saying you don't have a bum unit, but that there are a variety of experiences out there.

Diane


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

.....and we should ALL know by now that most folks who post are those having problems and not those who have been trouble-free..


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

lew said:


> You can buy a 1 T driver for under $100, no reason to pay $200.


Not really. I would first need to buy a particular drive, many don't work. Then I would need to buy InstantCake for $20 (from a different supplier), then I would need to find a computer with easily accessible SATA (hard for me since I'm mostly a Mac guy), then I would need to ... (you get the idea)! Paying the extra $100 to DVRupgrade or weaKnees is paying for convenience.

Speaking of paying for convenience, I bought two expanders just to avoid all the hassle. But WD managed to exceed (in a negative way) my already low expectations of their quality. TiVo chose them as their *exclusive* supplier of external disks, that's why I blame TiVo. It's not WD's fault they build garbage, it's in their DNA (mostly because of the brutally competitive drive marketplace). But TiVo chose to lay down in bed with WD, so I'm not surprised that TiVo has fleas.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> On the other hand not everyone has a bad experience, I have an S3 and a TivoHD both from their respective day one releases, and no reboots, no issues, no problems with either unit, both under heavy use.


It's not clear from this post whether or not you have *WD expanders,* which is what this thread is all about.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

I have had 2 of the 500 gb expander drives, one for 20 months, the other for a year with no problems. If one went bad, I would probably go for the internal drive since both of my tivos (S3 and HD) are out of warranty.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

TiVo should work like a PS3. Plug in a new drive and go. They just need to put a DVD (or Blu-Ray) drive in the box.


----------



## JTYoung1 (Aug 13, 2006)

I am on my 2nd 500GB expander. My first one died after 13 months, if this one dies I'll just upgrade the internal drive in the unit. I already copy shows that I want to keep to my Windows Home Server via TiVo Desktop since I have 2TB of space there.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> It's not clear from this post whether or not you have *WD expanders,* which is what this thread is all about.


And it's not important to the aspect of the discussion I'm entering if I do or don't, the "I reboot 5 times a day" person hasn't said that it's fully the fault of the expander, and you state personally that you suspect the WD expander is your problem, but you haven't so far said that you know it is.

My input to the discussion adds value, and I'm not running around swearing about how much a BBOS the units are, and how evil Tivo is as a corporation. Additionally my input on warranty and support is also valuable for those thinking about opening the box for an upgrade.

Diane


----------



## SJPstl (Mar 27, 2005)

Darn, I was just thinking about buying an expander. I have checked several online sites and they all say out of stock or backordered. They are still offering to sell them so maybe it is not really discontinued. I did find a 500GB model on Amazon for $105 and a local Best Buy has a 1TB model in stock but they want full MSRP ($170).


----------



## BarryD99 (Mar 30, 2002)

SJPst:

I think the concensus is stay away from the expanders for Tivo.

Diane:
I understand that opening the box voids the warranty. Having said that, over the years I've owned six Tivo's. One was replaced during the Best Buy extended warranty period. Of the other five, I have opened the boxes for various reasons ( replace bad power supply, bad Tivo disk, add larger disk, add ethernet to series 1, etc). In at least 2 of the 5 instances I opened the box because I replaced parts that failed prematurely, but after warranty. At the very least, I think it is reasonable that if a Tivo fails at say 25 months, and the customer has purchased a life time subscription, Tivo should still allow it's tech support to help with issues clearly not related to opening the box.

For example:
a problem with Rapsody or Netflix, both of which are known to be buggy.

If that isn't the case, Tivo has lost me as a future customer.


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

BarryD99 said:


> SJPst:
> 
> I think the concensus is stay away from the expanders for Tivo.
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that Tivo tracks the installed disk size. It is readily available on the Account settings menu. If your Tivo fails out of warranty, they typically will replace it with a refurbed unit for $150, plus a fee to transfer the lifetime service if it is older than 3 years. As I understand it, they will not make this offer on a modified Tivo. Not a big deal if one can fix the Tivo themselves, but one should be aware of the potential consequences of modifying a Tivo. Over the years, Tivo seems to be tightening its policy on how it handles modified units, and what used to be a free lifetime transfer with the purchase of a refurbed unit.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

That's why you take out the original, image it to a 1TB and then install it...and then if you have an issue, put the original 250gb back in for 2 days and force a bunch of updates to give your tivo the appearance of being unmodded? I guess that's what i'm getting as a workaround for the detection of an after market internal drive expansion? I put a 1TB WD in before I ever recorded a program...my original drive is on a shelf in a protective case...no shows on it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

pdonoghu said:


> It is my understanding that Tivo tracks the installed disk size. It is readily available on the Account settings menu. If your Tivo fails out of warranty, they typically will replace it with a refurbed unit for $150, plus a fee to transfer the lifetime service if it is older than 3 years. As I understand it, they will not make this offer on a modified Tivo. Not a big deal if one can fix the Tivo themselves, but one should be aware of the potential consequences of modifying a Tivo. Over the years, Tivo seems to be tightening its policy on how it handles modified units, and what used to be a free lifetime transfer with the purchase of a refurbed unit.


Tivo is not the only source of repair for out of warranty units, that's something that makes a huge difference here, there are other vendors that will do repairs.

Diane


----------



## SCOHO83 (Jun 3, 2008)

As someone said, this forum only has people who have had bad experiences. I would like to say on the external expander issue, I have had one for 14 mos, have had it through 1 house move, and have it in an "overheat" location (temperature in cabinet holding it is usually very hot).. and have had no issues with it.....

Scott


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I bought a TivoHD (from Tivo) and a 1TB Expander (from Amazon) at the beginning of November and I'm still trying to get the cable card to work in the TivoHD. Hopefully that will finally be resolved this week, but the 1TB Expander is still in its shrink wrap. I was planning to run the TivoHD for a few weeks before adding the Expander but now I'm not sure I should bother.

I'm wondering if I can (should) return it to Amazon without trying it and just go with an internal upgrade. I'm way past the 30 day return policy, so I don't know if that means a partial refund or not.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mrbeefhead said:


> Sure, I can keep returning it but that'll mean I'll need to keep paying Comcast to come install cablecards. And the problem returns.
> 
> I don't think that asking for solutions from TiVo is asking too much.
> 
> A product like TiVo needs reliability in order to have credibility. When a DVR becomes unreliable, it becomes useless.


it needs to have reliability in the market. You have a specific case where multiple TiVo DVRs keep having the same problem if I read your post correctly. Do you really think that you are getting your DVRs from one plant and that everyone else who is not having 5 reboots or locksups a day get theirs from some other plant?

Is TiVo wise to spend considerable money to figure out what is causing your specific problem and then change the overall product so it will work at your location?

PS - I do agree that the expander are a real crap-shoot and do not use them myself. I do internal upgrades.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

pdonoghu said:


> but one should be aware of the potential consequences of modifying a Tivo. Over the years, Tivo seems to be tightening its policy on how it handles modified units, and what used to be a free lifetime transfer with the purchase of a refurbed unit.


I can recall reading one case here of that. Given the tech nature of doing the internal swap I would submit that many who do upgrade know of this forum and would indeed be posting here more frequently if this was becoming more common.
I think people are making more of the voiding warranty than happens in reality


----------



## esperantisto (Nov 3, 2001)

How much did you pay for the expander? You would be willing to consider selling it to someone on the forum?



scooterboy said:


> I bought a TivoHD (from Tivo) and a 1TB Expander (from Amazon) at the beginning of November and I'm still trying to get the cable card to work in the TivoHD. Hopefully that will finally be resolved this week, but the 1TB Expander is still in its shrink wrap. I was planning to run the TivoHD for a few weeks before adding the Expander but now I'm not sure I should bother.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can (should) return it to Amazon without trying it and just go with an internal upgrade. I'm way past the 30 day return policy, so I don't know if that means a partial refund or not.


----------



## cobec8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have spend hours and hours sorting out the source of continued green screen crashes that have occurred since I purchased the 1TB Western Digital Expander in 2009. Returns, re-installations, re-entry of my data, like season passes, wishlists etc. A really bad experience.

It turns out TIVO no longer sells this item, and I was advised they stopped selling it on Dec 18, 2009. If you go to Amazon, you'll see the item is not in stock, and the TIVO website does not carry it either.

Of course, no one at TIVO will admit it, but this obviously was a dud, and now we're all stuck with a very expensive drive. Amongst its deficiencies, it split nearly all recordings between the TIVO and the expander, so every crash might result in the loss of nearly all recordings. (By the way, TIVO told me this splitting was done solely for anti-piracy purposes).

The upside of all this consternation is that I was forced to check out my cable company's services, and I find they've come a long way in emulating TIVO's once-unique capabilities.

So I'm stuck with my HD XL Tivo, but its the last one I'll ever buy. If they had come clean and admitted the mistake, it'd be one thing. But the stone-walling shows they've turned out to be another "take-the-money-and-run" vendor of second-rate electronic devices. Their current 3 month warranty says it all.

Check out their recent stock price and you'll see why any "lifetime" product from this company is a chancy bet.



Fishbone4u said:


> I just called WD about why the stock has been so low on their 1TB My DVR Expander's and if WD knows anything about the poor reliability people have been reporting with these drives. I just bought a 1TB version but am nervous with all of the negative reviews out there.
> 
> The tech. support person at Western Digital put me on hold and looked into it. She claims that they are no longer manufacturing the 1TB or 500GB models but are "working on something else". I asked why their website says "out of stock" and not 'discontinued" and she said that it hasn't been updated yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

cobec8 said:


> So I'm stuck with my HD XL


Not really. I'll gladly buy it from you for a fair price.


----------



## mike349 (Jan 16, 2005)

So, if WD is not making the only external hard drive that Tivo supported for extra storage what do we do now?


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

I was going to buy a 1TB My DVR Expander from the local Best Buy (They had 2 on the shelf, and several others in the area also show it in stock), but opted to pay $10 more and bought the 2GB WD internal instead.

I kept the old 1TB as a backup.

Randy


----------

